

NotchUp.com Arranges Pay for Job Interviews - justinwhitefoot
http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/technology/AP-Pay-Per-Interview.html?ref=technologyechnology&oref=slogin

======
DocSavage
Good idea. The website is slow, even at 1:20 am Pacific. They allow you to
import your LinkedIn profile and invite any of your linkedin contacts. They
also offer 10% referral bonuses; you get % of your contacts' interview
revenue. I can see why the registrations are growing exponentially even if
it's invite only.

They evaluate you post-interview on the following:

\---% - you took the interview seriously

\---% - you were on time for the interview

\---% - your profile was accurate

\---% - they'd recommend you to others

------
spolsky
There are a lot of startup founders here. Would you pay for this?

~~~
spolsky
PS i wouldn't

------
tocomment
Is this a YC company?

This sounds like a good idea. I wonder how they decide if you get the money or
not? I.e., how do you weed out people just doing this for the money?

~~~
rms
Not a YC company; the article says self-funded.

-

The company rates you post-interview, and one of the things they rate you on
is how seriously you took the interview. So, basically, they can't weed out
people just doing it for the money, as long as the person takes the interview
seriously and acts professionally. Regardless, I think this is a good idea, it
will definitely work as a self-funded company.

------
rms
I have invites which let you skip the "application" process; email me and I
would be happy to give you an invite.

